# kleines gehäuse - unterschied zwischen dual und single slot grafikkarten ?



## xXFreakyGamer (29. September 2013)

*kleines gehäuse - unterschied zwischen dual und single slot grafikkarten ?*

Hey leute ich habe ne frage und zwar:

Ich hab einen PC hier der ein kleines gehäuse hat also ein minitower. Deswegen wollt ich für den eine billige grafikkarte kaufen die aber nach außen hin nur eine slotblende belegt. Wenn ich jetz allerdings auf mindfactory gehe und mir dort die grafikkarten ansehe dann steht z.B. bei der XFX Radeon hd 7750 das sie eine single slot karte ist obwohl man auf dem bild sieht das die karte zwei blenden belegen würde.

Bei einer anderenv ersion steht da das es sich um eine dual slot karte handelt, diese ist allerdings nur so groß das man eine blende entfernen müsste? welche müsst ich da den dann kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Die Bilder passen manchmal nicht zu dem Produkt, sind also nur symbolisch. Ich würd daher mal auch bei anderen Shops oder nem Preisvergleich schauen.

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz verstehe: WILLST du eine mit nur einem Slot, oder geht es gar nicht anders wegen des Gehäuses? Letzteres kann an sich gar nicht sein, denn Gehäuse müssen überall da, wo auf dem Board ne Karte Platz hätte, auch Blenden haben. Und da die Grafikkarte an sich immer im obersten Slot sitzt und kein Board nur EINEN Slot hat, müsstest Du doch an sich auch ne Karte mit dualslot in das Gehäuse einbauen können.

Oder passt Dualslot nicht aufs Board, weil Du unter dem PCIe-Grafikslot noch ne andere Karte eingesteckt hast?


Und so oder so: ne 7750 ist für Spiele nicht zu empfehlen - was willst Du denn spielen?


----------



## xXFreakyGamer (29. September 2013)

im endeffekt ist es nur ne übergangslösung da ich kein geld für nen richtigen pc habe^^ 
ich spiele zurzeit die neueren spiele mit meiner xbox 360 und mit dem hatt ich eig nur vor dinge wie modern warfare 2 zu spielen. 

ich hätt da aber noch ne frage^^ mein vater will da nen schnelleren prozessor drin haben. Eingebaut ist ein intel core 2 duo mit 2,13 ghz also ein 6420er modell. kann ich da auch nen stärkeren core 2 duo einbaun?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2013)

Das hängt vom Mainboard ab, aber ob das wirklich viel bringt? Die Frage ist auch, woher man nen core 2 duo nimmt und was der kostet.


----------

